# Roland VP-330 virtual instrument VST or synth sound like



## ratherbirds (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, how can i retrieve analog human and string sound like Roland VP-330 produces it ? How can we simulate this so beautiful imperfect human sound with classic synth ?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2017)

Couple options out there ratherbirds...

Xils V+
https://www.xils-lab.com/products/xils-v+-p-145.html

Hollowsun
http://www.hollowsun.com/hs2/products/vp330/index.htm

Izotope Vocalsynth
https://www.izotope.com/en/products/create-and-design/vocalsynth.html

Roland VP-03 hardware
https://www.roland.com/us/products/vp-03/

If you have Omni there are VP-330 samples in it you can you use as well and you could certainly roll your own in something like Alchemy or Iris.

In the old days I used a Korg DVP-1 as a vocal thickener live


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Couple options out there ratherbirds...
> 
> https://www.xils-lab.com/products/xils-v+-p-145.html
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will look into all this ...


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 3, 2017)

An important point on vp 330 is the Ensemble Effect. I can retrieve it on valhalla modulation effect patches. See example below. It render good on simply saw wave.


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 5, 2017)

There are some VP-330 free samples here :
http://s3.amazonaws.com/midiwall/gear/vp330/index.html


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 7, 2017)

An error has crept into the screenshot above. Use the 16Phase mode.


----------

